
John Carmack – Retreat, OpenBSD and Neural Network Programming - AlexeyBrin
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2110408722526967&id=100006735798590&x
======
0x90s13d
[https://aboutthebsds.wordpress.com/](https://aboutthebsds.wordpress.com/)

